# Shows they should bring back or make a spin-off off.



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 26, 2020)

What shows does everyone think should be continued or have a spin-off off?

I'd really like to see Swat Kats brought back since it only had 2 seasons and had an open ending with Turmoil. I'd also like to see the Battletech animated series fontinued since it ended with a cliffhanger after 1 season.

As for spin-offs, I'd like to see a spin-off of Dead Like Me that follows the Plague Division.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 26, 2020)

Battletech would be good, but it is a take on Gundam.  God knows I've donated to the Swat Kats kickstarter for a reboot pilot, but it's not a full kid's show and need more adult takes.  Turmoil brought that out on what it means to grow up or hold on to what you believed.  She made it go gray when it was black and white.  Phantom 2040 nailed that but lost the joy of just being in the moment.

Humans?  I know it was an overseas property but the show was touching on racism, inherent and systemic bias, politics, and just a wonderful mix of what it means to be conscious and feeling while showing the good and bad of humanity.  I just binged it and, wow, it was powerful to me.

Star Trek.  Like honest to God Star Trek.  We desperately need something that showcases and hits our flaws while showing us the promise of making the world better.  Just sparking the imagination and showing the unique diversity and complicated worlds we could see if we just came together!  Oh, I still watch TNG and the originals.  Babylon 5 was the perfect amalgamation of it as well, just showing we aren't always good and hell, we're downright mean, angry, vengeful at our core.  But when we own up to our faults and share the good with the bad, we can create a new community better than the original.


----------



## haremoon (Jul 26, 2020)

swat kats was my first thought upon seeing the title of this thread, honestly. also it'd be great if they went and actually made one of those planned gargoyles spinoffs.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Oct 15, 2020)

Here me out!
Any kid born 2000 to 2005 will ken what im on about if ya live in the uk.
Horrible, histories,
Do i need to go on?
Its both funny. Educational. Yet still. I haven't seen additions to it for a good 7 years!!!
Horrible histories didn't get best sketch comedy in 2010 for nothing!
And thats sketch comedy. Not childrens comedy.
Plus its textbook acurrate. A historian looked at it and only found 8 misconceptions from all of it!
If i saw additions. I'd be smirking one face o' glee. But it better have the 6 who originally worked on it. Or else....


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 1, 2020)

I wish they'd uncancel Deputy. It was a different kind of cop show and hella relevant to now. The characters were fully fleshed and dealt with their own issues and insecurities, with Sheriff Hollister being a refreshing take on law enforcement. The New Western elements were also a big draw for me.

It was the kind of show you could recommend to people expecting one thing and have them come out with a different experience.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Nov 15, 2020)

Rainbow Brite deserves a good reboot. 

The Wuzzles, too

Upsy Downsy

any colourful cartoon from days of yore


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

no more winx
no more teen titans
no more powerpuff girls
NO MORE BEN 10 OH MY GOD
A good spinoff would be astro boy


----------



## Punji (Nov 15, 2020)

I know it wasn't very popular, but I'd like to see Lunatics Unleashed brought back. I really liked that show, I thought it was good!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2020)

Between the Lions


----------



## luffy (Nov 15, 2020)

I s2g if we don't get new content for Venture Bros I will looooose it


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Obligatory Firefly post.

(Real honestly, though, if they brought it back it wouldn't be as magical as the original show. Just leave it be.)

Actual opinion: I agree with Minerva, more *real* Star Trek. Aspirational and self-inquisitive, not JJ Abrams Trek.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 24, 2020)

Bring back The Plucky Duck Show, but with actual, new episodes!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 24, 2020)

I kind of liked Vagrant Queen. Syfy cancelled the show just as it was getting interesting and on a massive cliffhanger at that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 24, 2020)

MORAL OREL

Moral Orel was a 3-season adult swim comedy series about a boy named Orel and the mishaps he has in the extremely religious town of Moralton. Episodes typically involve Orel misunderstanding what the lessons the adults in his life tell him, and consequently shenanigans occur. The series could be described as a harsh criticism of the religious South, however beyond its very biting satire there is a lot of love and care for the characters, and as the series progressed it became less a comedy and more of a character drama tackling tough subjects like how the cycle of abuse spreads and gets passed down among family, and how mental illness and tragedy are often not appropriately handled. It was really good, and was sadly cancelled prematurely in season 3 because AS decided the show was "too depressing".

Moral Orel means a lot to me as a show because of things like its depictions of OCD and the focus on relationship and character dynamics hitting hard. The examination of Orel's parents' relationship in particular was interesting to watch; Clay, the father figure, is a truly horrible person.

Also its usage of music by The Mountain Goats was pretty cool


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 24, 2020)

Lippy the Lion and Hardy Har Har


----------



## CarbonCoal (Dec 5, 2020)

With two of Steven Spielberg’s popular cartoons getting reboots I feel like now is a good time to reboot Freakazoid too. That show was a head of it’s time with it being about a superhero who is the embodiment of the internet but it wasn’t popular with kids because they didn’t get the jokes. I myself was one of those kids.

With Freakazoid making an appearance in Teen Titans Go this year in an episode that was basically a love letter to the show it kind of felt like they might have been testing the waters a bit for what they could do with Freakazoid in the modern day.


----------



## zeroPony (Dec 5, 2020)

Bunnicula!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd sure like it if studios done more spin off rather than reboots.

Adventure time could use a spin off. That episode featureing shermy and beth is a great branching off point. :3


----------



## Rayd (Dec 5, 2020)

pretty much all the good nicktoons cartoons that were canceled for no good reason other than spongebob having a reign of terror over the entire network. 

namely danny phantom, but this time keep butch hartman VERY far away from it.

i also always thought it would be really cool if some of the weaker z-fighters from the dragonball franchise had their own spinoff series where they would have their own arcs where goku/vegeta are completely uninvolved. they could even make it non-canon if they wanted, i don't care. just give us some good writing for once, that's all i want.


----------



## kittyfuzz (Dec 7, 2020)

Need more science-fiction! How about Babylon 5!


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 7, 2020)

Walking With Dinosaurs, and I don't mean the kiddy film that came out in 2013. Something with realistic CGI, accurate/updated designs, and presented like a proper nature documentary.
A show similar to my idea of the perfect modern WWD series - Amazing Dinoworld - came out last year. It only has two episodes and is already pretty dated, though it does really give me hope for the future  of palaeo-documentaries.


----------



## Gravey D. Train (Dec 7, 2020)

Some more episodes of Dog City would be cool, but without Jim Henderson, I don't think it'll be as good


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 7, 2020)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer.

I'm a member of the fan community but I don't have a clue as to whether there is or will be a reboot. Fuck it, I should just read the comics.


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 7, 2020)

I'd just like to say these two things:
1.) Gravity Falls because it was amazing
2.) Danny Phantom because I remember a little of it but I want more


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

If they brought back Justice League, they would never have the same amount of talent and all the characters would be political tools. DC can't bring back it's glory days.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 12, 2020)

Metalocalypse. It was a fantastic show and they left a set up for a final season that never was greenlight.


----------

